# traveling to Asheville



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Next Thursday (Oct 6th) my wife and I are traveling from the Cincinnati area to Asheville. I am riding in a JDRF sponsored century. I raised over $5000 for JDRF, so they are paying my way for a long weekend of riding. I ride, she shops. I ride more, she does her thing in a spa. We are both happy.

I did this ride last year. When traveling last year, I was warned about mudslides on rte 40 coming into Asheville from some of you local guys. The delays were not reported to us by AAA at the time - so I much appreciated the local input. Anything I should know now?? According to Mapquest, we should come down I-75 to I-40 into Asheville though I've heard of some sort of tunnel near Corbin, KY. Any suggestions on how to take a more direct route??

Thanks


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

To the best of my knowledge, I40 is clear, at least into Tennesee. Last year we had 4 hurricanes come through, thus the mud/rock slides. This year we have had practically no rain since August. Again, at last check, the only major road closure is the Blue Ridge Parkway north of Asheville near Mt. Mitchell. Should not affect you unless you were planning to ride up to Mitchell.

Let me know if your wife needs shopping/spa advice.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Thanks*



litespeedchick said:


> To the best of my knowledge, I40 is clear, at least into Tennesee. Last year we had 4 hurricanes come through, thus the mud/rock slides. This year we have had practically no rain since August. Again, at last check, the only major road closure is the Blue Ridge Parkway north of Asheville near Mt. Mitchell. Should not affect you unless you were planning to ride up to Mitchell.
> 
> Let me know if your wife needs shopping/spa advice.


As for the spa...she's going to the Asheville Oasis. She went there last year and really enjoyed herself. As for shopping...well...I'm hoping she doesn't have time for it. Thanks for the input. We may do some shopping Thursday evening or Friday afternoon. The spa thing/bike ride is Saturday.

Oh...a question...how about good restaurants in the area?? Last year we splurged at the Grove Park Inn. I can't afford that one again. We also went to a place in town that had something to do with a frog. Can't quite remember why?? Any good...."don't miss"..."interesting food"..."excellent cook"....types places we just HAVE to go to?? I'll call for reservations now if I have to.

Thanks. Paul


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

park centrally downtown...you can then walk to several good options:
salsa; amazing caribbean/mexican...$$
barley's brew pub; good cheap pizza & 40+ taps...$
zambras; tapas restaurant run by the owner of salsas...$ to $$$.
laughing seed cafe' ; good vegetarian...$$
green man pub ; cool dark irish brew pub w/ music...$
mellow mushroom ; good small pizza chain w/ good beer offerings...$
also asheville pizza co. just a few miles north on merrimon ave.; pizza, movies, brewpub!...$


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

oh yea for a proper breakfast hit the earlygirl cafe' or tupolo honeys, both downtown OR the sunrise grill in west asheville.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*thanks*



norskagent said:


> oh yea for a proper breakfast hit the earlygirl cafe' or tupolo honeys, both downtown OR the sunrise grill in west asheville.


I think we went to Tupelo Honey's last year...maybe. Wherever we went, it was good. Our group, JDRF, supplies us breakfast (which is good) and dinner (which is marginal). So, we'll be eating out Thurs/Fri/Saturday. Will I need reservations anywhere or just walk in??


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

walk in...but there may be a line for salsas.
there is also a good inexpensive noodle shop around the corner from salsas but I haven't eaten there yet.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

PaulCL said:


> As for the spa...she's going to the Asheville Oasis. She went there last year and really enjoyed herself. As for shopping...well...I'm hoping she doesn't have time for it. Thanks for the input. We may do some shopping Thursday evening or Friday afternoon. The spa thing/bike ride is Saturday.
> 
> Oh...a question...how about good restaurants in the area?? Last year we splurged at the Grove Park Inn. I can't afford that one again. We also went to a place in town that had something to do with a frog. Can't quite remember why?? Any good...."don't miss"..."interesting food"..."excellent cook"....types places we just HAVE to go to?? I'll call for reservations now if I have to.
> 
> Thanks. Paul


If you're into vegetarian food this place is awesome for lunch/dinner and just drinks. Actually just really great food regardless of it being only vegetarian.
Laughing Seed

This place is awesome for breakfast/brunch...I've only had breakfast so can't comment on dinner. Can be really crowded on Sunday AM:
Early Girl Eatery 

Charles
My Pix


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Wow, norsk, you've got pretty good taste.

I think Salsa and Zambra are the two "don't miss" "interesting food" "excellent cook" locations. 

I agree w/ breakfast at Early Girl and also at Sunny Point (lunch too) in West Asheville. Actually, Sunny Point is doing dinner too now, but I haven't been yet.

For noodles, I prefer Doc Chey's , further down Biltmore Avenue, to the noodle place near Salsa. Doc Chey's also supports local racing. Other places I would eat: Limones, Marketplace, Fig. 

Other fun stuff to do in the evening: The Fine Arts Cinema on Biltmore if you like indie/foreign film. Blue Spiral Art gallery next door is like a museum. Drinks on the outside courtyard of the place you ate last year, Flying Frog, is likely to net you fantastic people watching and street musicians.

I specialize in obsessing over food.


----------



## norskagent (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm usually there on business so I don't tend to splurge...I haven't tried any of the noodle places other than some place close to the flannah irish pub, it was okay.
I want to take some vacation days up there sometime for an extended ride / eat / climb/ drink foray...


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*Flying Frog*



litespeedchick said:


> Wow, norsk, you've got pretty good taste.
> 
> I think Salsa and Zambra are the two "don't miss" "interesting food" "excellent cook" locations.
> 
> ...


Flying Frog. That's where we ate last year. I don't remember the food, but we sat outside at the corner. You are right...amazing people watch area. 

I appreciate all of the input. I will print off the entire thread and hand it to the master of all planning: my wife. For this trip, my job was to raise enough money for JDRF ($5400 at last count) and ride 100+ miles on Saturday. The rest is up to her.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

OK, then one more post, just for your wife:

Dear Paul's Wife - 

Make sure you go to Top's, one fantastic shoe store. Bellagio has awsome handmade jewelry...not crafty/hippie crap, but really, really nice unusul jewelry. Constance Boutique has beautiful clothes you will not find many other places. Expecially wonderful cocktail dresses, and embroidered coats. I saw Andie McDowell the last time I was there. Have fun.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I used to love you...but it's all over now*



litespeedchick said:


> OK, then one more post, just for your wife:
> 
> Dear Paul's Wife -
> 
> Make sure you go to Top's, one fantastic shoe store. Bellagio has awsome handmade jewelry...not crafty/hippie crap, but really, really nice unusul jewelry. Constance Boutique has beautiful clothes you will not find many other places. Expecially wonderful cocktail dresses, and embroidered coats. I saw Andie McDowell the last time I was there. Have fun.


Litespeedchick...you are an evil woman. Because of you, I will have to spend part of my Friday afternoon/evening shopping. I hate shopping (unless its' for bike stuff or tools). I could be hiking but noooooo......"make sure you go to Top's" Maybe she can go by herself and I can take nap. Or....any good bars near Tops or Bellagio's????


----------

